# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Unos aerogeneradores

## perdiguera

El otro día me desvié de mi ruta para ver algo nuevo y lo que me encontré sin querer fué al pié de un aerogenerador que estaba funcionando.
Como no había nada de prohibido me metí hasta donde pude y le hice unas cuantas fotos.
El sonido, no diría ruido, era perfectamente soportable, sólo se oía un zumbido a cada paso de la pala cerca de la cabeza pero no era excesivo.
Se puede ver que las palas está dobladas hacia atrás, no sé si por ser así de fábrica o por efecto del viento.

----------


## sergi1907

De estos están llenando toda la zona del Ebre, supongo que será muy rentable.

----------


## perdiguera

Estos son de la sierra de Almudéfer entre Gandesa y Calaceite.

----------


## jlois

Son unas estructuras espectaculares, amigo Perdiguera. Por esta parte del norte, en la zona galaica, estamos rodeados por doquier de estos parques eólicos, es más , creí que el más extenso se hallaba en la zona más al norte de Galicia pero buscando en la red he hallado que no es así.




> LOS AEROGENERADORES DEL PARQUE EÓLICO DE MARANCHÓN.
> 
> Los aerogeneradores de los parques son G-87, fabricados por Gamesa Eólica, de 2 MW de potencia unitaria y 78 m de altura de buje en los parques de Luzón-Norte y Escalón y 67 m de altura en el resto.
> 
> Estas máquinas son de generación asíncrona de doble alimentación ?inyectan potencia a la red tanto por el rotor como por el estator- y velocidad variable ?el rotor queda desacoplado de la red mediante una etapa de continua, rectificador e inversor de IGBTs, con lo que conseguimos controlar la frecuencia de la corriente del rotor y, por lo tanto, también la frecuencia de giro del mismo para un aprovechamiento óptimo de la energía del viento.
> 
> La turbina: tiene el rotor situado a barlovento de 87 m de diámetro. Está equipada con tres palas aerodinámicas de paso variable controlado por un microprocesador, regulación electrónica de la potencia de salida y un sistema activo de orientación.
> 
> El rotor: está constituido por tres palas, diseñadas aerodinámicamente y construidas a base de fibra de carbono y fibra de vidrio, y un buje central de fundición protegido por una cubierta de fibra de vidrio. La rango de la velocidad de rotación se sitúa entre 9 r.p.m. y 19 r.p.m. Las palas se ponen en movimiento cuando la velocidad del viento supera los 4 m/s.
> ...


http://www.masqueaire.com/masqueaire...DCONTENIDO=150

Y si buscamos en el ranking mundial...pues estamos en la lista de los veinte mayores.




> La mayoría de las plantas de energía eólica de mayor poder se encuentran en los Estados Unidos, siendo el Horse Hollow Wind Energy Center en Texas, el parque eólico mas grande del mundo con  421 turbinas que generan electricidad suficiente para alimentar a 250.000 hogares al año. Estos son los parques eólicos mas grandes del planeta.
> 
>   1     Horse Hollow Wind Energy Center  736 MW (Estados Unidos)
>   2     Tehachapi Pass Wind Farm  690 MW (Estados Unidos)
>   3     San Gorgonio Pass Wind Farm   619 MW (Estados Unidos)
>   4     Altamont Pass Wind Farm  606 MW (Estados Unidos)
>   5     Sweetwater Wind Farm  505 MW (Estados Unidos)
>   6     Peetz Wind Farm  400 MW (Estados Unidos)
>   7     Buffalo Gap Wind Farm  353 MW (Estados Unidos)
> ...


http://www.lareserva.com/home/20_par..._grandes_mundo

----------


## REEGE

:Mad:  Y menos aún cuando compré Gamesas a 3 euros!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues de esos la zona sur de Cádiz está sembrada y funcionando todo el día a pleno rendimiento.
También los he visto en zonas montañosas de Granada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por aquí pocos bichos de éstos hay, y tampoco tengo ganas de verlos.

Estos gigantes serían la muerte definitiva para las águilas imperiales, buitres y demás aves. Desde luego, en la sierra de San Pedro, en la Siberia, cerca de Monfragüe, zona sur de Badajoz y norte de Cáceres, no quiero ver bichos de éstos ni en pintura...

Muchas gracias por las fotos perdiguera. Muchos los hemos visto de lejos, pero de cerca no. Impresionante también el montaje de estas moles y el transporte de las piezas hasta los lugares en donde deben ser instalados transportados en góndolas tremendas.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Son unas impresionantes estructuras, esos aerogeneradores, por mi zona no he visto muchos, al menos desde el pico Almeces (mas de 1000m) que es el corazón de la región solo he visto una zona con ellos, la sierra de Ascoy (Cieza) Adjunto una foto



Saludos

----------


## JMTrigos

Alguna foto mia de estos gigantes.

----------


## Pau Gilabert

> Y menos aún cuando compré Gamesas a 3 euros!!!


Pero si son muy bonitos  :Smile:   :Smile: .

De noche salen unas fotos chulisimas  :Stick Out Tongue: .



Saludos cordiales.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de alguno de los muchos que hay en La Granadella, en Lleida









Un saludo :Smile:

----------

